# Orchid Bark



## Tom (Jan 18, 2016)

Some people in some parts of the country seem to be having trouble finding orchid bark. I thought I could post a couple of pics here that might help them order it. I've been using both of these for years and had no issues. Its good stuff and cheap in bulk.


----------



## Tom (Jan 18, 2016)

@W Shaw 

Wasn't it you looking for this info?


----------



## W Shaw (Jan 18, 2016)

It was! Thanks! None of the Lowes in my area has heard of it, but I have 2 options now. I found a place online where I can get reptibark for $15 / 24 qt bag, and also, another member is passing through my area on the way back from a vacation where she's planning on picking up a bunch of bulk bark for herself because it's inexpensive in the area she's traveling to, so we may be able to manage a meet up.


----------



## lisa127 (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks for this!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you, Tom!


----------



## Jenni (Sep 17, 2017)

This is what I've been using... I should switch?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IRZUGUS/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Tom (Sep 17, 2017)

Jenni said:


> This is what I've been using... I should switch?
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IRZUGUS/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


Yes.


----------



## wellington (Sep 17, 2017)

Home Depot usually always has orchid bark. It's in the indoor flower/plant area.


----------



## Tom (Sep 17, 2017)

wellington said:


> Home Depot usually always has orchid bark. It's in the indoor flower/plant area.



That is good to know. Out here, none of the hardware chains carry it. I think it would be much easier if people could get it at HD or Lowes, soI'm glad you mentioned this. I have seen it at OSH in 1.0 cu/ft bags, but its the same price at OSH for the 1 cu/ft as it is at the garden center for a 2.0 cu/ft bag. Both are still WAYYYYY cheaper than pet store prices for tiny quantities.


----------



## wellington (Sep 17, 2017)

I have not been able to find it in really big bags at HD. I can't remember the size but is it cheaper then pet stores.
Also, just to throw in, if anyone has a Pet Supply Plus store near them, they will match almost any price on an online pet store or Amazon. Example. They sell the coir brick three pack for around 12 bucks. Chewy.com had it on sale for 4.04. The store didn't have as many as I needed, but got to have it order for the price match price.


----------



## Jenni (Sep 19, 2017)

Tom said:


> That is good to know. Out here, none of the hardware chains carry it. I think it would be much easier if people could get it at HD or Lowes, soI'm glad you mentioned this. I have seen it at OSH in 1.0 cu/ft bags, but its the same price at OSH for the 1 cu/ft as it is at the garden center for a 2.0 cu/ft bag. Both are still WAYYYYY cheaper than pet store prices for tiny quantities.



Right, went to Lowe's yesterday and they told me they had it but she brought up a bag of treated orchid potting soil....


----------



## Okinawan (Sep 20, 2017)

At my local Ace Hardware Store, they do stock the orchid bark so if one is near by I'd check them out, it's also available online through them.


----------



## Farcryjj (Apr 6, 2019)

I can't find those in Montreal... HD and Lowe's only carry cedar or pine mulch... I did find some Cocoa shell mulch, hemlock mulch and western barks in a local garden center. Do you think they can work with Russian tortoise



?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2019)

W Shaw said:


> It was! Thanks! None of the Lowes in my area has heard of it, but I have 2 options now. I found a place online where I can get reptibark for $15 / 24 qt bag, and also, another member is passing through my area on the way back from a vacation where she's planning on picking up a bunch of bulk bark for herself because it's inexpensive in the area she's traveling to, so we may be able to manage a meet up.


Maybe Home Depot?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2019)

Farcryjj said:


> I can't find those in Montreal... HD and Lowe's only carry cedar or pine mulch... I did find some Cocoa shell mulch, hemlock mulch and western barks in a local garden center. Do you think they can work with Russian tortoise
> View attachment 269106
> View attachment 269107
> View attachment 269109
> ?


I think hemlock is toxic???


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 6, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> I think hemlock is toxic???



The Hemlock plant is definitely toxic. However, this mulch is made from a species of Conifer otherwise known as Tsuga.

This article raises questions over the safety of using it for growing vegetables, so I would be hesitant to use it for tortoise susbtrate
https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/garden-how-to/mulch/using-hemlock-mulch-on-veggies.htm


----------



## Reptilony (Apr 7, 2019)

Farcryjj said:


> I can't find those in Montreal... HD and Lowe's only carry cedar or pine mulch... I did find some Cocoa shell mulch, hemlock mulch and western barks in a local garden center. Do you think they can work with Russian tortoise
> View attachment 269106
> View attachment 269107
> View attachment 269109
> ?



Hello fellow Québecois, I found this at my local garden center, you can also just use the coco coir bricks they sell at pet stores but it’s really messy that’s why the orchid bark is good but like you I have not been able to find any here.


I did not get any feedback from this forum yet but I believe as long as it’s not a coniferous it should be good.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 7, 2019)

I found this on Google about willow:

*Willow* trees aren't usually a source of cat and dog poisoning, but medicines derived from their bark -- aspirin, most notably -- can be quite *toxic*. Cats, who lack the ability to process the salicylic acid found in *willow* tree bark and aspirin, are particularly prone to *toxic* exposure.

And since that bag of stuff is willow bark, I would be hesitant to use it as a tortoise substrate.


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> I found this on Google about willow:
> 
> *Willow* trees aren't usually a source of cat and dog poisoning, but medicines derived from their bark -- aspirin, most notably -- can be quite *toxic*. Cats, who lack the ability to process the salicylic acid found in *willow* tree bark and aspirin, are particularly prone to *toxic* exposure.
> 
> And since that bag of stuff is willow bark, I would be hesitant to use it as a tortoise substrate.


This sounds like good advice to me.

I would add to the conversation that there are probably different species of "willow". Much like eucalyptus. Some varieties of eucalyptus are toxic and some are not.


----------



## Reptilony (Apr 7, 2019)

Tom said:


> This sounds like good advice to me.
> 
> I would add to the conversation that there are probably different species of "willow". Much like eucalyptus. Some varieties of eucalyptus are toxic and some are not.



Oh well...I really tought this would be good, wrong again, I had bought the western bark too before. What I don’t get is I heard coniferous are bad but fir is one so is fir an exception? I already bought a lot of substrate I hope the next one be good lol.


----------



## Reptilony (Apr 7, 2019)

Reptilony said:


> Oh well...I really tought this would be good, wrong again, I had bought the western bark too before. What I don’t get is I heard coniferous are bad but fir is one so is fir an exception? I already bought a lot of substrate I hope the next one be good lol.



Maybe cypress mulch would be easier to find here.


----------



## Markw84 (Apr 7, 2019)

As an option, I ran across this site that sells and ships orchid bark. I know it is hard to get outside of the west coast as fir trees are west coast products. SO this is an option that is reasonably priced. - a 2 cu ft bag is $20. That is more than my local garden center, but I am on the west coast. It is still way less expensive than most options I see anyone in the rest of the US having available.

http://www.tropicalplantproducts.com/products/417-orchid-bark.aspx


----------



## Wolfpackin (Apr 7, 2019)

Just get this:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001F9AMW6/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Reptilony (Apr 7, 2019)

Wolfpackin said:


> Just get this:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001F9AMW6/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


Yeah this stuff is in pet stores everywhere but it's so expensive, the review on this product on amazon says a lot that it's full of mites...If I can't find cypress I'll have to use that.


----------



## Reptilony (Apr 7, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> As an option, I ran across this site that sells and ships orchid bark. I know it is hard to get outside of the west coast as fir trees are west coast products. SO this is an option that is reasonably priced. - a 2 cu ft bag is $20. That is more than my local garden center, but I am on the west coast. It is still way less expensive than most options I see anyone in the rest of the US having available.
> 
> http://www.tropicalplantproducts.com/products/417-orchid-bark.aspx


It may be a better option than the reptibark but it would cost me more than 100$ of substrate for the size of my enclosure...I really gotta find something local


----------



## Farcryjj (Apr 10, 2019)

Reptilony said:


> Hello fellow Québecois, I found this at my local garden center, you can also just use the coco coir bricks they sell at pet stores but it’s really messy that’s why the orchid bark is good but like you I have not been able to find any here.
> View attachment 269162
> View attachment 269163
> I did not get any feedback from this forum yet but I believe as long as it’s not a coniferous it should be good.



Thanks everyone for answering! I found this in Home Hardware here. It's coconut mulch, not coir. I think it might be bigger pieces than the coconut coir I've been using. I might give it a try.  $10 only.


----------



## Reptilony (Apr 10, 2019)

Farcryjj said:


> Thanks everyone for answering! I found this in Home Hardware here. It's coconut mulch, not coir. I think it might be bigger pieces than the coconut coir I've been using. I might give it a try.  $10 only.
> View attachment 269423



Hey that could be a really good less messy alternative! I’ve done my research on the thing I bought( willow ) . It’s only the bark that may be poisonous in some types of willow but only if eaten in a large quantity, I’ve found horse actually really like eating fallen willows and they never had problems. Also, boiling it would make sure there ain’t any bad stuff left. But anyway now thanks to @xMario im gonna try to have a turf in my enclosure everywhere!


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2019)

Farcryjj said:


> Thanks everyone for answering! I found this in Home Hardware here. It's coconut mulch, not coir. I think it might be bigger pieces than the coconut coir I've been using. I might give it a try.  $10 only.
> View attachment 269423


I like this for blue tongue skinks and a few other lizards and snakes, but I don't like it for tortoises. Its too loose, too many fibers, and not easy for them to walk on.


----------



## Farcryjj (Apr 10, 2019)

Tom said:


> I like this for blue tongue skinks and a few other lizards and snakes, but I don't like it for tortoises. Its too loose, too many fibers, and not easy for them to walk on.



Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2019)

Farcryjj said:


> Ahhhhhhh


Just my preference. You can always try it out and see how you like it. Unless they start ingesting a lot of those fibers, I don't think it would harm a tortoise.


----------



## Mons (Jan 26, 2020)

I know this thread's been quiet for almost a year now, but thought I'd try my luck since I'm also wondering about orchid bark. 

My vet first advised me to try a coconut chip substrate that has bigger chips. The goal was to find something with as few fibers as possible, since my 1.5 year old Russian tortoise was eating the aspen pine shavings I'd been using. Couldn't find any without stringy fibers, so I asked if she had a specific brand in mind. She responded that they all have some amount of fibers, so pointed me to orchid bark here: https://www.fruugo.us/komodo-orchid-bark-fine-forest-terrain-substrate/p-40864972-83573679 



That is not easy to find in the U.S., but the link above lets you buy it in the U.S, but at $20 for shipping, and you can only get one bag at one time, for some reason. 

So the two initial suggestions in this thread might work (GreenAll MicroBark or Uni-Gro Premium Orchid Bark), but I'm having a little trouble finding them as well, at least through Amazon, so I can get some additional input from other reviewers and see if anyone else mentions using it for their tortoises. 

I did however come across these:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006GKC6HS/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TN1NHT4/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

For that second link, one of the reviewers mentions using it for her indian star tortoise and that working out for them. 

Does anyone have any experience with those last two? Or, how can you tell that they're totally safe for a Russian tortoise? (Might be a dumb question.)

-Monica


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 26, 2020)

The Reptibark is $14.36 for 24 quarts on Amazon. For the Eastcoast that is about as cheap as it gets. I use cypress mulch for my Russian and he Burrow’s in it just fine. My Leopard has Reptibark over cypress to save on $$ and makes it perfect for walking on


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 27, 2020)

These are the bags you'll see at your neighborhood HOME DEPOT


----------



## Myakoda (Feb 18, 2020)

Tom said:


> Some people in some parts of the country seem to be having trouble finding orchid bark. I thought I could post a couple of pics here that might help them order it. I've been using both of these for years and had no issues. Its good stuff and cheap in bulk.
> 
> View attachment 162836
> View attachment 162837


Hi Tom, I've been googling this bark, then clicked on this. It's you, so I want to get the Uni grow one. I've checked a few places, I can't seem to find this brand. I'll keep looking! I can't wait to get this in Myakoda's enclosure. Like now!


----------



## Myakoda (Feb 18, 2020)

I fou


Tom said:


> Some people in some parts of the country seem to be having trouble finding orchid bark. I thought I could post a couple of pics here that might help them order it. I've been using both of these for years and had no issues. Its good stuff and cheap in bulk.
> 
> View attachment 162836
> View attachment 162837


I this for now. I can get it quick too. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042SGKM8/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 18, 2020)

Myakoda said:


> I fou
> 
> I this for now. I can get it quick too. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042SGKM8/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


I use that over bulk cypress mulch to save money. Petsmart sells it Online for 15.30 or so just gotta watch.


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm still troubled/confused by the admonition against pine... orchid bark is made from fir or redwood (both pines) and cypress mulch is made from cypress (also a pine).

I use a mix of cypress mulch, orchid bark, and coconut husk... I can't help thinking the prohibition against pine is a holdover from the days when people just passed along information (right or wrong) that the tribe of tortoise had accepted as law.

Jamie


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 18, 2020)

Farcryjj said:


> I can't find those in Montreal... HD and Lowe's only carry cedar or pine mulch... I did find some Cocoa shell mulch, hemlock mulch and western barks in a local garden center. Do you think they can work with Russian tortoise
> View attachment 269106
> View attachment 269107
> View attachment 269109
> ...


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 18, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> I use that over bulk cypress mulch to save money. Petsmart sells it Online for 15.30 or so just gotta watch.



Yep me too. Just picked up a bag from Lowes yesterday. Large 3 cu ft bag of cypress for $3.00 and a few cents.


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 18, 2020)

I got a brick of the compressed coconut husks from Amazon, and I couldn't believe how much it expanded when broken up... I've been using that over cypress mulch and orchid bark from HD.

J


----------



## Myakoda (Feb 18, 2020)

Myakoda said:


> Hi Tom, I've been googling this bark, then clicked on this. It's you, so I want to get the Uni grow one. I've checked a few places, I can't seem to find this brand. I'll keep looking! I can't wait to get this in Myakoda's enclosure. Like now!





Blackdog1714 said:


> I use that over bulk cypress mulch to save money. Petsmart sells it Online for 15.30 or so just gotta watch.


Thank you.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 18, 2020)

Remember “Torting ain’t easy!”


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 18, 2020)

Tom said:


> @W Shaw
> 
> Wasn't it you looking for this info?


Thanks so much Tom...


----------



## Myakoda (Feb 18, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Remember “Torting ain’t easy!”


I'm getting this feeling it's not lol. Poor little baby, she was a hatchling in the road. She found us, so I want to do awesome for her.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 19, 2020)

If possible. Can someone share some photos of how to or how you used "orchard bark" in your indoor or outdoor enclosure?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Feb 19, 2020)

bouaboua said:


> If possible. Can someone share some photos of how to or how you used "orchard bark" in your indoor or outdoor enclosure?


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 19, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 286545


Thank you. And may I know what species of the Tortoise are in here? And how old?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Feb 19, 2020)

bouaboua said:


> Thank you. And may I know what species of the Tortoise are in here? And how old?


I raised my Hatchling Redfoot in this enclosure for the first year.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 19, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I raised my Hatchling Redfoot in this enclosure for the first year.


Thanks again. Highly appericiated. 

Is there more of you like to share?


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 19, 2020)

bouaboua said:


> If possible. Can someone share some photos of how to or how you used "orchard bark" in your indoor or outdoor enclosure?



Here's an enclosure with newly hatched Burmese stars. I use Orchid Bark (fir bark) for all the tortoises. I raise baby sulcatas up to about 6" on it. Adult spider tortoise. Adult Burmese Stars in winter. Galap it's first year. etc, etc.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 19, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> Here's an enclosure with newly hatched Burmese stars. I use Orchid Bark (fir bark) for all the tortoises. I raise baby sulcatas up to about 6" on it. Adult spider tortoise. Adult Burmese Stars in winter. Galap it's first year. etc, etc.
> 
> View attachment 286552


Thank you so much for sharing it.


----------



## Myakoda (Feb 21, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> Here's an enclosure with newly hatched Burmese stars. I use Orchid Bark (fir bark) for all the tortoises. I raise baby sulcatas up to about 6" on it. Adult spider tortoise. Adult Burmese Stars in winter. Galap it's first year. etc, etc.
> 
> View attachment 286552


I love this enclosure. I need a better one. My baby is in a terrarium, that's open on top. I'm so glad I found The Tortoise forum. I have read so much misinformation before here. We're getting the animal plastic enclosure, however, it takes to long.  We actually found Myakoda, in the road. She was a hatchling, and is now 6 month old. I want to do the best for her. Until we get a better one, we do all we can do keep her humidity levels up. Also, changed her substrate from reptibark, to Orchid bark. Tom and OPO have been a huge help, as well as others on here.


----------

